# Nature Theme 2 - new Windows XP Theme



## rajat22 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Nature Theme 2 - new Windows XP Theme* 
Microsoft released new theme for Windows XP - Nature Theme 2. The theme is based on the original Nature Theme included in the Windows Plus package. In order to install the theme 

you should have licenced copy of Windows XP and you should go through the verification process.
DOWNLOAD 

*download.microsoft.com/download/8/...6ca-a8b52d7af7d2/Nature_Theme_2_Nature_EN.msi


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 29, 2005)

the setup is not in english


----------



## JGuru (Dec 29, 2005)

The Setup is in French!!
 I know French.

  By the way you can download lots of cool Nature 
 wallpapers using WebShots. What's the need for 
  NatureTheme from Microsoft anyaway!!!


----------



## anandk (Dec 29, 2005)

merci beaucoup, mon ami.


----------



## rajat22 (Dec 29, 2005)

> merci beaucoup, mon ami.


     What does it mean


----------



## mail2and (Dec 30, 2005)

rajat22 said:
			
		

> > merci beaucoup, mon ami.
> 
> 
> What does it mean



It means 

"Thanks a lot, my friend"


----------



## mohit (Dec 30, 2005)

I tried downloading the file from MS Download Center but both the setup files (English and Frech) are in French only. I have reported the bug to MS.


----------

